# GMM Shifter, race or street?



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

what is the scoop on the GMM ripshift that i see people talking about??? later yall. I just got through reading the descriptions about the gmm race and street version shifters. which version are most people having the best luck with. from what i read they are both works of mechanical art! however, i read that the race version is for mostly track use as well as daily driving. then the street version is mostly daily driving but still almost just as good as the race version and is a little more expensive. i would like some feedback from anyone who has had on of these shifters installed. i have a fistfull of dollars and i want to improve my shifter ASAP!!! thanks. later bros


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the "street" version

They both use the same mounting plate and mechanism. the difference is in the lever itself. The race has a one piece, short lever while the street re-uses the stock lever so it sits at stock height. 

One advantage of the street and using the original lever is you do not have to disconnect the shift knob from it like you would for the race version (some people have had there knobs come loose after with the race).

People have also noted more vibration/noise with the rip shifter in general and more so with the race version but IDK, I think my street version is just as smooth and quiet as the stock, and it is a HELL of a lot more precise than the POS stock

Check out the picture in this thread http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7760&highlight=confused it shows the race version. (and why the B&M shifter sucks so baaad) the street is cut off with a mounting plate for the stock shifter (hard to explain exactly so...)


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for your reply bro. thats what i was most likely going to go with...the "street" version. mine is a daily driver. hell i have never been to the track once. i am going to get a few mods done then i will make a few passes. i already know what they will do bone stock. i am going to try and improve upon that and i think a new shifter will definitely help! later bro, thanks again.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the Race, and daily drive my car farther than anyone on this board. I love the short throws, and the slightly increased noise doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

So the race unit already comes with a shorter stick and all you do is switch your shifter knob from the stock unit to the new one?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GotYurGoat said:


> So the race unit already comes with a shorter stick and all you do is switch your shifter knob from the stock unit to the new one?


Knob and boot, yes.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a re-re-repost, but it does illustrate the Race shifter well...pay no attention to the steaming pile of yak sh*t on the right.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Groucho, you have been a lot of help, as well as everyone else who has contributed to this post. I am still laughing about your re-re-repost of that diagram..."pay no attention to the steaming pile of yak sh*t"...that's one of the funniest things I've read in a while...that makes my day go so much more smoother. LOL. thanks again, later bro.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Forgot to ask...how long did it take for your shifter to come in from the time you ordered? i havent quite got around to giving them a call.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GotYurGoat said:


> Forgot to ask...how long did it take for your shifter to come in from the time you ordered? i havent quite got around to giving them a call.


It can get weird. My buddy and I ordered ours at the same time from JHP in Oz- they shipped on the same day....yet his came in a week earlier than mine did.

His arrived about a week to 1.5 weeks after ordering, though.


----------

